# Domain Security Policy vs. Domain Controller Policy?



## DJRepresent

Hi,



In Administrative Tools, I'm wondering what the difference is between Domain Controller Security Policy and Domain Security Policy? In Group Policy Management, what is the difference between default domain controller and default domain policy?

Thanks,


DJ


----------



## dhnt

Hi,

The difference is what the security policies apply to.

The Domain Controller Security Policy applies the security policy to all domain controllers within your domain. The Domain Security Policy applies to all computers (including domain controllers) within your domain.

Each security policy can also be found in Microsoft Group Policy Management Console (GPMC) under:
Group Policy Management > Forest:[FQDN of Forest] > Domains > [FQDN of Domain]

For Domain Security Policy, look in the policy named 'Default Domain Policy'
For Domain Controller Security Policy, continue down the tree to the Domain Controllers organisational unit (or OU). In there will be another group policy object (GPO) named 'Default Domain Controller Policy'

Dan.

PS: GPMC can be downloaded here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...24-8cbd-4b35-9272-dd3cbfc81887&displaylang=en
It is a great tool for Domain Administrators to use for managing GPOs and the Group Policy infrastructure of your domain. it also allows you to backup GPOs and perform Group Policy Modeling. Worth a Look if you dont have it already.


----------



## DJRepresent

Thanks Dan you rock!


----------



## blazing_breeze

Thank you , it is great & simple. again thank you.


----------



## syedmdsiraj5050

THank u so much........ gr8


----------

